# Longevity of Paracord



## Parajunkie (Apr 13, 2013)

Has anyone information or experience with paracord longevity? I mean, I know its not susceptible to rotting, but what about when its stored? Does it become frail?

For instance, can I store it in a closet or BOB, and if need be, use if for support rope?


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

To answer this, I don't think there is an expiration date on cord, or at least one that I have seen. I can give you a real world example though.

I use it to tie down my BestTop Safari Top on my Jeep. It sits in the baking sun, flaps around, and rubs against the metal holes to which it's run through. I have seen no signs of splitting, rotting, fraying or damage! I have had this same lot of cord on it for 2 years now (about 5 months of summer) and it still looks new.

Paracord is actually really impressive.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Paracord is like a Twinkie they both last forever.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> Paracord is like a Twinkie they both last forever.


Nice!


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> Paracord is like a Twinkie they both last forever.


All you need to survive is paracord and twinkie's.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't have experience with this as I have only been into paracord for a year or so, but I still have some of the first stuff I bought and it has just been sitting in a bag in the closet when not in use. Still perfect. According to Vin it is Jeep approved too so that means a lot lol


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

J-Will said:


> I don't have experience with this as I have only been into paracord for a year or so, but I still have some of the first stuff I bought and it has just been sitting in a bag in the closet when not in use. Still perfect. According to Vin it is Jeep approved too so that means a lot lol


It's definitely Trail-Rated!


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

I have had a couple bracelets go a lil rough on me in the couple years Ive been wearing. The cord wasnt too terribly damaged, it just looked a lil fuzzy.. and dirty. I dont think the integrety of the line was comprimised but being in a knot for so long it was kinked and flattened out. 

Also, Ive been using it as boot laces for close to 2 years, again a lil fuzzy but still functions flawlessly.
As long as you store it dry and out of direct sun, I'd say it would prolly last pretty much forever.


----------



## Parajunkie (Apr 13, 2013)

HardcoreSlot said:


> I have had a couple bracelets go a lil rough on me in the couple years Ive been wearing. The cord wasnt too terribly damaged, it just looked a lil fuzzy.. and dirty. I dont think the integrety of the line was comprimised but being in a knot for so long it was kinked and flattened out.
> 
> Also, Ive been using it as boot laces for close to 2 years, again a lil fuzzy but still functions flawlessly.
> As long as you store it dry and out of direct sun, I'd say it would prolly last pretty much forever.


That seems like a really good testament to how this stuff holds up. I like the references to Twinkies. Comical.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Vin said:


> To answer this, I don't think there is an expiration date on cord, or at least one that I have seen. I can give you a real world example though.
> 
> I use it to tie down my BestTop Safari Top on my Jeep. It sits in the baking sun, flaps around, and rubs against the metal holes to which it's run through. I have seen no signs of splitting, rotting, fraying or damage! I have had this same lot of cord on it for 2 years now (about 5 months of summer) and it still looks new.
> 
> Paracord is actually really impressive.


I shall perform a test in the Vegas sun. I will tie some to the roof of my jeep and see how it lasts. I have had a piece on my rear spoiler since September of last year. I used it to keep my cb antenna from getting to wild in the wind. My jeep sits outside 7 days a week and it has shown no signs of fraying or anything.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

DrMarneaus said:


> I shall perform a test in the Vegas sun. I will tie some to the roof of my jeep and see how it lasts. I have had a piece on my rear spoiler since September of last year. I used it to keep my cb antenna from getting to wild in the wind. My jeep sits outside 7 days a week and it has shown no signs of fraying or anything.


Nice. After a few months take it down and pull on it to see if there is any fraying or damage. :yummy:


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Aug 9, 2013)

I think it's fair to say that the ultraviolet in sunlight is the enemy of any synthetic cord. I have a hunch that the different coatings and treatments of the outer jacket would make some paracord more tolerant of ultraviolet than others - sort of like black Vis Queen vs clear Vis Queen. I'd expect good quality paracord, with tight outer jacket and dark coloring, to protect the inner strands against UV for a long time.


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

Welp, I popped one of my laces this morning. 
one of the eyelets had a lil burr in it and it rubbed on it. 
outside broke but the inner strands were just fine.


----------

